# 12 Hour Compliance



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Ja, signed the BF book. Its almost full.


Making a note of it... Will have to create Volume II.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> this inteercontinental resort is amazing. Really classy, I'm not sure why they even let a guy like me stay here. .


I called ahead, thatäs why. 



Me530 said:


> Fantastic views and food. Quiet as can be. Expensive but worth it. But I am in trouble as now this is the standard which I will compare everything else to.


Since you didn´t publish any photos of the views from the InterContinental, here are a few of mine:


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Have a great trip! I was unaware of the color change, but I like it. Enjoy your time in Europe.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Some photos from my blackberry.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the 150mph pic


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the call ahead Jspira!   I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a thunderstorm rolling and my room is the perfect vantage point. Simply amazing.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Got some car pics. I have to meet back up with my father tomorrow to get some more pictures with both of our cars! I just realized we didn't take any yet!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

The car keeps looking sweeter and sweeter. Very nice!


----------



## bfv (Sep 30, 2010)

More photos of DGM II, many people are eager to see before deciding ! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I was in Frankfurt yesterday and got my Audi TDI rental up to 135mph (it took a while) and thought of you/wished I was in a 550. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments everybody. Graphite II has grown on me and I think its fine.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

My father and I (and our cars).


----------



## cynerjist (Apr 28, 2011)

Me530 said:


> My father and I (and our cars).


Excellent father-son with new toys capture!

This is the first shot I have seen with good sunlight on your car. It is possible that I will prefer DG II to DG I when I get mine.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

awesome! I'm bringing my Dad over in Sept as well. We'll just be picking up one car that is...


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

cynerjist said:


> Excellent father-son with new toys capture!
> 
> This is the first shot I have seen with good sunlight on your car. It is possible that I will prefer DG II to DG I when I get mine.


I prefer it now.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yummy.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Took on a mountain pass today. The 550 was supurb in Sport / DS mode. This car is amazing, its too bad it needs dynamic drive to e that way though. But it handled the hairpins way better than I expected and I am proud to say that this is still a BMW.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Not a BMW but a very vintage VW. And I got to drive it!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Goodbye BMW, hello flight delay!!


----------

